# Maximum duration for Express entry process



## Shashank DR (Dec 14, 2016)

If we have exact 67 points for Canada PR, Would we get Invitation to apply PR within a year. What if we are not picked in a year ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You need 67 to qualify to enter the Express Entry pool.

You then have to make an Express Entry profile and get your CRS score.

If you don't have a high enough CRS ranking, you will have to improve this score in order to qualify for an Invitation to Apply. There is no quota system... either you have a high enough CRS score or you don't.

You have 1 (one) year to improve your CRS score before your profile expires and you'll have to renew it.

Look here to see what the minimum CRS scores have been for every draw to date. 

No, I doubt that the CRS will ever drop below 450... the program has been active for almost 2 years and it has never been lower than 450. There is no way to circumvent the system - the onus is on _you_ to meet the minimum and not for the GoC to lower the minimum CRS to include your rank.

The program was developed to allow the most suited candidates to have access to PR in Canada instead of the first in line.. it's not enough to _want to_ come to Canada... you need to have the qualities that the Government of Canada feel would make you a suitable candidate... currently, the Government has deemed that candidates with a CRS >450 would be best suited.

I refer you to the video in the 'How Express Entry Works" sticky.


----------



## Shashank DR (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks for the Info. One question still remains. Let me rephrase it.
Assuming that i will have a score above 450, Roughly around 462. If we are not picked for an year with this score of 462. What would be the process post one year. Will we have to start from beginning ? Or again it will add us in express entry pool for next year automatically.
I could not find the video u referred.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

_*You*_ have to re-enter the pool, it won't just re-list you automatically... the onus is on you to keep track of your account and re-apply (if necessary) when it expires.

Exit out of this thread and go back into the Canada branch. At the top of the list of threads are the ones that are "sticky" threads (i.e. they will stay at the top of the list). The "How Express Entry works" thread is one of those "sticky" threads.


----------



## Shashank DR (Dec 14, 2016)

Yep that was the query exactly. Great , Thanks.


----------

